# Warning: BLISTERING puppy cuteness inside!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Puppies are 3.5 weeks in these photos.

Cindy




























Jan


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Marcia




























Alice




























Marcia (left) and Cindy nibbling on my fingers


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

OMG, toooo adorable! 

I want one!!

Btw, I'm a little slow... I love the names. lol


----------



## sammann86 (Oct 10, 2010)

Awww soo cute  They look like little bears. Look at these cute pups... http://thebarkspot.com/puppies/


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

They are adorable! I think Marcia, Marcia, Marcia is my favorite, although Alice is a close second.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Cindy is a CUTIE! I love Jan's face markings, she looks very distinguished to me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think Marcia thinks she's all that.  But Jan has a pretty cute smirk in the pic where she's sitting on the brick.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Omg, that's just too much to handle!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

OMGoodness...I'm going to pass out from the cuteness! And I'm thinking of when Gracie was that little. They are just rolly polly bunches of fun, I can tell.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I tried SO hard to avoid this thread...I think my head is going to explode. 

They are beautiful...the rottie Brady Bunch. Too too much.

I think Marcia is the happiest, Jan looks like the sensitive one...


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Sqeeee! I loooovee Rottie puppies. Adorable.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I just died with adorableness! Marcia is the one for me! Love her so much!


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Aww Alice is so cute and I can tell just from those eyes she's gonna be a handful growing up! LoL But I have to admit that sweet lovey expression on Marcia's face almost won me over to her side! Hehe


----------



## Independent George (Mar 26, 2009)

I ignored the warning. Reckless, I am.

Now I am sitting in my cube with a stupid grin on my face, singing about puppies. 

I hate you.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Awwwwww. They're starting to look like real rotties! I think Marcia is my favorite -- love the pic where she's all splayed out. They're all beautiful, though.


----------



## PollyWog (Oct 11, 2010)

Aww yes that is very cute!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Cindy looks like a little joker.


----------



## mitzi (Aug 3, 2010)

Gad!!! I want them all


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! so darn cute!!! marcia is still my favourite. i LOVE that second picture of her and she looks so super happy in the first picture.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I LOVE Jan laying on the brick and Marcia laying out doing the Rottie chicken butt with her back legs.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Ya gotta admit, Penny DOES produce puppy cuteness personified!! What glorious fun you get to have with these babies, Red.


----------



## Um Shabka (Nov 19, 2009)

Can't say I wasn't warned, definitely an over-abundance of puppy cuteness


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Holy cuteness! They are just precious, Red!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

That is a beautiful litter of pups, Red. Look at those toplines and heads!!! Wow!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

4 weeks and 3 days.

Jan









Marcia


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

GAH! They're so adorable!!

Do you have a favorite yet Red?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm trying very hard not to.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Are you keeping one? It never ceases to amaze me what you get out of young puppies! It is evident that you love what you do...and the breed is much better for it. If I ever get a Rottie...I want one of yours!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Are you keeping one? It never ceases to amaze me what you get out of young puppies! It is evident that you love what you do...and the breed is much better for it. If I ever get a Rottie...I want one of yours!


I don't want one from Red. Her husband imprints these pups to howl.  LOL Just kidding, howling aside, you do a fantastic job with your pups, Red. I will still take Marcia, there is something about that little fuzz butt that I really like.


----------



## camoreno (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow! They're adorable! Of course, I'm kind of partial! How many in the litter? How many days old are they here?


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Beautiful...and disgustingly sweet! =)


----------

